# Ears!



## Vinniel (Nov 1, 2013)

Ears are up!


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Vinniel (Nov 1, 2013)

Love watching the changes from week to week


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

YEA! Bob


----------



## Vinniel (Nov 1, 2013)

Wish I had a better pic but it's not easy getting a good pic of a very active pup


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Vinniel said:


> Love watching the changes from week to week


Yeah my pics are like 2-3 weeks apart, my little guy will be 5 months old in a week.


.


----------



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

Haha, congrats, it's really exciting! What a cute pup!

Just after 12 wks I came home and found one of Hans' ears up, I was so excited! Second one followed about a week later.


----------



## Danjh (Apr 5, 2014)

The ears up feels like a real marker post dosent it!! Loved seeing my girls ears through the stages.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Danjh said:


> The ears up feels like a real marker post dosent it!! Loved seeing my girls ears through the stages.


Next mile stone for my male is him lifting his leg to pee 


.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

SoCal Rebell said:


> Next mile stone for my male is him lifting his leg to pee
> 
> 
> .


I'm waiting for this too, Haha! "When will you pee like a man?" - My husband.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Vinniel (Nov 1, 2013)

Fun in the sun!


----------



## Vinniel (Nov 1, 2013)

I was wondering when he will start lifting his leg to pee.


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Vinniel said:


> I was wondering when he will start lifting his leg to pee.


Mine will be 5 months old on Tuesday and hasn't lifted his leg yet 


.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

My pup is 10 months in 9 days. He still doesn't lift his leg


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

SummerGSDLover said:


> I'm waiting for this too, Haha! "When will you pee like a man?" - My husband.
> 
> *-*Summer*-*


That's my wife saying that here. "I don't want him to pee like a girl".


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Sp00ks said:


> That's my wife saying that here. "I don't want him to pee like a girl".


Haha! Hey, never hurts to wonder! I do wonder if it has anything to do with their personality. Eg: more assertive dogs lift legs (males and females), shy/uncertain dogs do not? What do you think, Spooks? 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## use2b (Jul 7, 2013)

congrats . my 6 mth is still goofy


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

tottie86 said:


> My pup is 10 months in 9 days. He still doesn't lift his leg
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My very first dog..an Irish Setter didn't lift his leg to pee in the beginning....I recall I would demonstrate for the dog and started lifting my leg when I peed...don't know that it helped my dog but it did improve my balance.


SuperG


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Congrats. 

My boy is 15 months still doesn't lift his leg, but doesn't squat either. He just pees while standing there. You would never know, except for the fact he's still for a minute or two.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

SuperG said:


> My very first dog..an Irish Setter didn't lift his leg to pee in the beginning....I recall I would demonstrate for the dog and started lifting my leg when I peed...don't know that it helped my dog but it did improve my balance.
> 
> 
> SuperG



Hahahahhahaha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ottobot (Jan 3, 2020)

Looks like his ears are about to stand


----------



## KarmaPuppy (Nov 22, 2019)

karma has one ear up and the other one is just kinda derpy.. her dad had a derpy ear as well but he turned out just fine  however when she is alerted to something (someone coming to the door) both are up


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Ottobot said:


> Looks like his ears are about to stand


How old?


----------



## Ottobot (Jan 3, 2020)

10 weeks


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Coming up quick! Cute pup.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Ears up!
"Ta da!!"


----------



## JimBob (Feb 10, 2020)

Did someone say "ears?" LOL


----------



## Ottobot (Jan 3, 2020)




----------

